# Problème pour effacer ma partition bootcamp



## Arprive (17 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite effacer ma partition bootcamp (je n'en ai plus l'utilité).

Malheureusement, je n'arrive pas à le faire.

En utilisant l'assistant bootcamp, cela m'écrit:

*"Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition. Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows."*

Et en utilisant l'utilitaire disque, il refuse d'effacer la partition.

QQ'un aurait une petite idée du problème?

Pour information, c'est un iMac retina 5K, 27 inch, late 2015, Processeur 3,2 GHz Intel Core 15, 8GO mémoire qui tourne sur macOS Mojave vs 10.14.3.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour le coup de main.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2019)

Bonjour *Arprive*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Arprive (17 Février 2019)

Merci bien pour cette réponse rapide 



```
Last login: Sun Feb 17 10:52:59 on console
iMac:~ iMacRizzetto$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         799.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                200.5 GB   disk1s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         510.7 MB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +822.7 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            573.5 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

iMac:~ iMacRizzetto$
```


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2019)

Arprive a dit:


> Et en utilisant l'utilitaire disque, il refuse d'effacer la partition.


Arrrgghhh, il est trop tard, mais c'est surtout ce qu'il ne faut pas faire ! Il suffisait tout bêtement de relancer Assistant Boot Camp pour supprimer proprement cette partition. Maintenant, suis les instructions de macomaniac pour rétablir la situation.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2019)

Je vois que tu as un Fusion Drive de type *apfs*. Les partitions dédiées à Windows ont été créées en queue de HDD comme de règle.

Passe la commande (copier-coller direct - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime la partition n°*3* du HDD > *b)* supprime la partition n°*4* du HDD > *c)* récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur apfs* global et spécifiquement à la partition *disk1s2* du HDD > *d)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Arprive (17 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Arrrgghhh, il est trop tard, mais c'est surtout ce qu'il ne faut pas faire ! Il suffisait tout bêtement de relancer Assistant Boot Camp pour supprimer proprement cette partition. Maintenant, suis les instructions de macomaniac pour rétablir la situation.



Oui, j'ai bien pensé que c’était la raison du problème :/ ....satanée impatience


----------



## Arprive (17 Février 2019)

```
Last login: Sun Feb 17 17:05:55 on ttys000
iMac:~ iMacRizzetto$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk1s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Started erase on disk1s4
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 200 993 869 824 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (138620+1) bitmap address (1df55)

warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (138704+2) bitmap address (1df55)

warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (138815+1) bitmap address (1df55)
too many warnings generated; suppressing subsequent ones
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 799 001 260 032 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            573.6 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

iMac:~ iMacRizzetto$
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2019)

Problème résolu !


----------



## Arprive (17 Février 2019)

PS. J'ai du effacer 30 ligne  "warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (138704+2) bitmap address (1df55)" pour pouvoir poster


----------



## Arprive (17 Février 2019)

Mais OUI!!! Génial!!! Super!!! Merci beaucoup !! Grosse grosse bise


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2019)

Arprive a dit:


> J'ai du effacer 30 ligne "warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (138704+2) bitmap address (1df55)"




Il y a manifestement une erreur du *spaceman* (*space*_*man*ager ou gestionnaire de l'allocation des blocs de l'*apfs*). Malgré ce dysfonctionnement local > le système de fichiers *apfs* global a bien récupéré l'espace.


----------



## Smaxintosh (20 Février 2019)

Bonjour @macomaniac !
Je voulais éviter de créer un nouveau sujet du coup je pose ma question ici. 
J'ai sensiblement le même problème (impossible de supprimer la partition BootCamp via l'utilitaire BC) et pour éviter de me trouver dans la situation d'une partition salement supprimée via l'utilitaire de disque Mac OS, je n'ai rien touché. 

Je comptais me lancer tout seul dans la suppression de la partition et la réallocation de l'espace à la partition principale via ligne de commande mais je me pose malgré tout quelques questions. Pour commencer, voici mon diskutil : 

```
iMac-de-Maxime:~ maximelelong$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         180.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                70.3 GB    disk0s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         504.4 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +180.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            139.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```

J'imagine que la partition à effacer est donc disk0s3 mais faut-il que j'efface également disk0s4 avant de réalouer l'espace libre à la partition principale ? 

J'aurais peut etre du commencer par la mais mon objectif est de réaliser une cleaninstall de mon OS. J'ai créé une clé bootable avec Mojave mais j'ai l'impression qu'il faut que je me débarasse de cette satanée partition BootCamp avant de tout cleaner. 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2019)

Bonjour *Smaxintosh
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien en la déroulant jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime la partition n°*3* (*BOOTCAMP*) > *b)* supprime la partition n°*4* (secours de Windows) ; *c)* récupère l'ensemble de l'espace libéré au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base n°*2* > *d)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.

Note : il faut bien supprimer les *2* partitions dédiées à Windows pour tout récupérer.


----------



## Smaxintosh (20 Février 2019)

Merci @macomaniac ! Voilà le roman ! 


```
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s4
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 70 789 804 032 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 790 436 864 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 789 408 768 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.200.129)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (2829+1) bitmap address (fa0d)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (521455+17) bitmap address (106ba)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (521472+1) bitmap address (106ba)
[...]
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (565132+2) bitmap address (105ae)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (565136+4) bitmap address (105ae)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (565142+1) bitmap address (105ae)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (565146+2) bitmap address (105ae)
too many warnings generated; suppressing subsequent ones
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 180 000 632 832 to 250 790 436 864 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            139.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```

J'ai viré plein de warning mais ça a l'air d'avoir fonctionné ! Je peux donc faire ma clean install en bootant depuis ma clé ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2019)

Oui : problème résolu !


----------

